# Tell me about Calgary- The good and bad!



## seymour skinner (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi
We are due to arrive for work in Calgary in January on a TWP and SOWP for a year or two. I have a job offer with a Canadian company ( construction ).
So what is Calgary really like, I have read so many differing views on the place on this and other forums?
We realise it will be much colder than we've ever experienced!
We are in our thirties with no family yet and are not looking for jumping night life
and partying (those days are gone!), we are not sure what area to rent in initially
but have been pointed towards Kensington and Marda Loop?
We will probably rent out in the suburbs once we have got our bearings, we will be working in central Calgary.
Any help appreciated!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

It can on occasion get so cold it literally takes your breath away!! Make sure you have lots of winter clothes, ski thermal long johns a must.
It will be a dash from the car to the mall and to the car. but don't forget to plug your car into a the electric outlet wouldn't want to get back to the car and find it won't start!! 

Can't imagine doing 'outside' construction work in winter, hope you have a cushy indoor job!!

Apart from that we love our visits to Calgary, Banff is one of my fav places in summer.. 

Just watch those winds from the Arctic.. B'rrrr couldn't live there long term!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

*Inner City Living in Calgary*

Living in Calgary, Alberta - what's it like?
Calgary Herald - Inner City Living
Calgary travel guide - Wikitravel

Kensington and Marda Loop are both wonderful inner-city neighbourhoods. I live in Kensington (Hillhurst / Sunnyside), am retired now and, when I worked, walked back and forth to work downtown for over 20 years. I still live in the Kensington area and love the living (and walking) style here!! It was my exercise program. No expensive downtown parking fees, crammed transit or ever-increasing rush-hour traffic woes. Rents are more expensive in the inner-city, but you almost don't need a car. 

Calgary also has significant cycling / walking paths -- and many, many cycle to work, even in the winter (although they are brave souls). They all seem to love it.

We have Chinooks (warm winds from the mountains) in the winter that break up the cold spells. It does get very cold, but the bitter cold doesn't last long (depending on what you're used to now). I moved to Calgary from Seattle and the many sunny winter days of sunshine here, even when its cold, suits me better than the cloudy, rainy long periods of a much milder west coast. 

... and the Rocky Mountain view or whatever activities there you wish to enjoy are just an hour's drive away.


----------



## seymour skinner (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.
Goldeneye - No cushy site office job for me, I a tradesman so will be out working in it! Going to be a severe shock to the system, hopefully I can adapt and handle.
I have worked extensively in the worst weather the north and west of Scotland
could throw at me, but I realise it will be nothing compared to Albertas sub zero
conditions.
Calgary 411 - Kensington is certainly an area that is on our radear for initially renting in.
We will be working centrally so it seems like an ideal place to start out, it has been recommended to us quite a bit.
Thanks


----------



## Peg (Sep 22, 2011)

Calgary411 said:


> We have Chinooks (warm winds from the mountains) in the winter that break up the cold spells. It does get very cold, but the bitter cold doesn't last long (depending on what you're used to now). I moved to Calgary from Seattle and the many sunny winter days of sunshine here, even when its cold, suits me better than the cloudy, rainy long periods of a much milder west coast.


I'll take a cold day on the prairie over the damp cold on the coast that chills you to your bones. With prairie cold you can dress for it and typically the very cold days are bright and sunny. 

I lived on the West Coast for 30+ years and now 10+ on the prairies - both climates have their good and bad aspects.

It wasn't until I moved to the prairies that I truly experienced 4 seasons and I like that!

Good luck with your move seymour.

p.s. I live in Winnipeg which has even colder and longer winters than Calgary.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2011)

seymour skinner said:


> Hi
> We are due to arrive for work in Calgary in January on a TWP and SOWP for a year or two. I have a job offer with a Canadian company ( construction ).
> So what is Calgary really like, I have read so many differing views on the place on this and other forums?
> We realise it will be much colder than we've ever experienced!
> ...


My wife and I are considering a move Calgary, I am also a UK construction tradesman, any advice on how you found work and secured a job offer and visa would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seymour skinner (Nov 10, 2011)

Magnus said:


> My wife and I are considering a move Calgary, I am also a UK construction tradesman, any advice on how you found work and secured a job offer and visa would be greatly appreciated.


We'd never really thought about working abroad but while I was between contracts
during the summer I saw an advert online recruiting so I fired my CV off to them, not expecting to hear back, but the guy phoned me the next day.
The company in Canada did my LMO and we are just waiting to hear a final date for going.
My wife will get an open spousal work permit and hopefully get a job sorted soon after arriving.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the very prompt reply, sounds like it was straight forward, what is your trade?


----------



## seymour skinner (Nov 10, 2011)

Magnus said:


> Thanks for the very prompt reply, sounds like it was straight forward, what is your trade?


Yeah it has been straight forward so far, but like I said we never went looking
for it and it will only be a temporary work permit. I can stay for 2 years, if we like it.
Might hate it and be back sharp, hopefully not.
What do you work as?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 15, 2011)

Carpentry and joinery


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

*Anyone coming to work in Canada from U.S. ...*



seymour skinner said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> Goldeneye - No cushy site office job for me, I a tradesman so will be out working in it! Going to be a severe shock to the system, hopefully I can adapt and handle.
> I have worked extensively in the worst weather the north and west of Scotland
> could throw at me, but I realise it will be nothing compared to Albertas sub zero
> ...


...just be sure to check out the many threads here dealing with U.S. taxes, just so you're aware of U.S. tax issues that could affect you.


----------



## seymour skinner (Nov 10, 2011)

Calgary411 said:


> ...just be sure to check out the many threads here dealing with U.S. taxes, just so you're aware of U.S. tax issues that could affect you.


Eh?!
Pardon my ignorance but how do U.S tax issues affect a British ex pat working in Canada?
I have not much knowledge on such matters and haevn't made much sense of tthe 
tax threads to be honest.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

seymour skinner said:


> Eh?!
> Pardon my ignorance but how do U.S tax issues affect a British ex pat working in Canada?
> I have not much knowledge on such matters and haevn't made much sense of tthe
> tax threads to be honest.
> Thanks


Wouldn't affect you, but meant as heads-up for anyone coming to Canada from the States, per the title. Sorry, I shouldn't have replied to your query but put it in a separate post. 

It's a beautiful sunny day here in Calgary today, -3C -- but that may change before the day is over. Hope you've gotten good information for your move here.

Cheers.


----------



## seymour skinner (Nov 10, 2011)

Calgary411 said:


> Wouldn't affect you, but meant as heads-up for anyone coming to Canada from the States, per the title. Sorry, I shouldn't have replied to your query but put it in a separate post.
> 
> It's a beautiful sunny day here in Calgary today, -3C -- but that may change before the day is over. Hope you've gotten good information for your move here.
> 
> Cheers.


Phew, you had me going there!
Yes we've done alot of research and gotten ( as they say over there I've learnt)
good advice and pointers from people on forums such as yourselve.
I f we had the money we'd fly over for a recce, but will wait and see how we get on once (hopefully) we arrive.
Thanks


----------



## SnappyG (May 27, 2011)

My husband and I moved to Calgary from Seattle last May to enjoy two years of what we are calling our "Canadian Adventure". (Two adults/no kids in a foreign country - WOOT WOOT). We are renting a house (actually the upper floor of a split level) in Shawnessy for $1100/month. Shawnessy is located in the SW quadrant and has all the modern amenities that we like (Wal-Mart, grocery stores, fast food, easy access to main roads and public transportation, etc.). Our utilities came in for October at $375 total (electric/gas/cable/internet). 

I work downtown; my husband works in construction (outside). I take the train into the city each day and have had relatively few issues getting to work (although there was a windstorm here last Sunday that knocked out the train service to downtown). There are enclosed, elevated walkways downtown (called "Plus 15s") that connect most of the buildings so people don't have to walk outside in the cold during winter. The Plus 15s are like cities unto themselves - containing restaurants, shops and services (hair salons, travel agencies, medical offices, sundries and gift shops, etc.). I enjoy walking the circuit of connected Plus 15s during my lunch hours.

We thoroughly enjoyed the summer here - beautiful sunny days; never got too hot. The mountains are an hour away and just glorious! The Calgary Stampede was 10 days of fun; however, very expensive venue between admission at the gate + cost for food + cost for entertainment. The weather can be iffy in early July so some days were great and others were ugly. On a more recent timeframe, I will say that we had a cold snap a few weeks ago that was a SHOCK to my system. Got down to 4 degrees fahrenheit. I am told that that was "nothing". HA! Boy was I thankful when the Chinook winds blew in!

There are plenty of restaurants here - however, quality can be hard to find both in terms of service and the quality of the meal. I admit I have been spoiled by Seattle/US standards. Also, the grocery store prices have been a huge shock for us. We pay appx. 30%-40% more in Calgary for the same items/Seattle. Milk and cheese are especially astronomical.

The landscape in Calgary is brown most of the year with very few trees. It is a prairie town after all. On the plus side, Calgary is very pet friendly. (We have a dog). Dog walkers are everywhere.

Canadians are very friendly overall; however, there are a notable amount who subject us to "20 questions" which we find rather invasive. For example, "benign" people like store clerks, car rental agents and bank tellers will ask us how it is we are living in Canada - how long we've been here - when do we plan to leave, do we have valid Canadian work permits, etc. It would be amusing if this had only happened once or twice...but this scenario happens all the time. In the US, it would never occur to me to "grill" a person - a stranger - from a foreign country about the status of their work visa and personal plans. Maybe its just me...

So that's my take on moving to Calgary. All in all, we enjoy "Cow Town". As the American economy is in such a pit, we TRULY ENJOY working full time again.


----------



## seymour skinner (Nov 10, 2011)

SnappyG said:


> My husband and I moved to Calgary from Seattle last May to enjoy two years of what we are calling our "Canadian Adventure". (Two adults/no kids in a foreign country - WOOT WOOT). We are renting a house (actually the upper floor of a split level) in Shawnessy for $1100/month. Shawnessy is located in the SW quadrant and has all the modern amenities that we like (Wal-Mart, grocery stores, fast food, easy access to main roads and public transportation, etc.). Our utilities came in for October at $375 total (electric/gas/cable/internet).
> 
> I work downtown; my husband works in construction (outside). I take the train into the city each day and have had relatively few issues getting to work (although there was a windstorm here last Sunday that knocked out the train service to downtown). There are enclosed, elevated walkways downtown (called "Plus 15s") that connect most of the buildings so people don't have to walk outside in the cold during winter. The Plus 15s are like cities unto themselves - containing restaurants, shops and services (hair salons, travel agencies, medical offices, sundries and gift shops, etc.). I enjoy walking the circuit of connected Plus 15s during my lunch hours.
> 
> ...


What is your husbands trade and how does he find working conditions/attitudes
in Canada?
Thanks


----------



## SnappyG (May 27, 2011)

He is an equipment operator and mechanic. There is more work here than there are skilled workers to cover all of it - so he has found himself in very high demand. Wages are high overall. Very refreshing to work in a hopping economy again! 

Building codes here are different than US - much more lax. Things we just scratch our head at - things we took very much for granted that "everyone knows" back in the US. Safety regulations are another area where things are very lax. For example, we recently saw 3 men standing on a pallet of roofing materials being lifted up 3 stories - none of these guys were tied off. Crazy!

Calgary experienced a huge wind storm this past Sunday - the downtown corridor was closed off due to construction materials flying off of the high rises, breaking windows, and debris hitting the ground below. There is an aticle in the Calgary Herald this week about the gaps in Calgary's building codes. I am not able to post a direct URL to the page here but if you would like to read the story, google "Calgary Herald windstorm building codes".

Canadians love to make sport of pointing out areas of their perceived superiority over Americans. (They are always very friendly and cordial to your face). No one makes a direct derogatory/disrespectful comment - it's done in fun (albeit serious). We find it best to just say things like, "I'm American. I don't think right." They laugh and every one plays nice in the sand box.


----------



## dubioustranger (Jun 3, 2011)

It's true what you say of Canadians, last winter I was vacationing in Costa Rica w a couple of French Canadians and an older man from Milwaukee, the French Canadian (a contractor) was telling me (in French) terrible things on the US and the US capitalist system, individualistic, materialistic mentality, etc, all the while talking English and being vey friendly , drinking beers, etc, with the American guy, I found that attitude a bit strange, somewhat hypocritical maybe?


----------



## SnappyG (May 27, 2011)

Yes, this is how it goes...with enough regularity that it is notable. Definitely not for the easily offended.


----------

